# Ball turner - for lathe with attached milling machine



## ClintNZ (Jun 21, 2022)

Looking at my new lathe/mill a few weeks back it occurred to me that it would be really easy to make a ball turner using the mill spindle as the tool pivot. I got started on making it then found the mill needed shimming back to get it's centreline on the lathe centre. Fast forward to now, the mill is now mounted much closer to where it should be so it was time to try out the new device.







The inspiration was seeing a boring head used in a more conventional ball turner somewhere online. Old 4wd bits, chunk of ex boat trailer, used KTM roller bearing... Note to self: don't be tempted to use Landcruiser axles for machining projects again. That stuff is HORRIBLE to turn.






Drilled & tapped from underneath for the insert screw hole.






The first ball, out of aluminium, wasn't quite perfect as I went under diameter a bit. The next one should be better, I think the concept is pretty sound. Ball works fine anyway. Need a few RAM balls for tablet mounting for my TouchDRO setup. A brass knob for the ball turner handle is also required of course.






Cheers
Clint


----------



## Eddyde (Jun 21, 2022)

Clever and useful, thanks for posting!


----------



## ClintNZ (Jun 29, 2022)

Of course the primary reason for making a ball turner is to make a shiny knob for the handle of your ball turner...






The cheap Aliexpress AK H01 inserts gave a pretty decent finish on the brass.

Cheers
Clint


----------

